# Breeding Boer goats...heat cycles



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I would like to breed my Boer doe next month (if I can find a buck).

I am guessing they have normal heats every 20ish days from Sept to Jan.
Then any other time they can be bred once around a buck for a few days (to come into heat). Am I correct?

In breeding season can I do driveway breeding, like with dairy goats?

Can I take the doe to a buck for a month or so (or however long as needed until the breeder thinks she took) regardless of heat cycles? Or if she was will a buck 10 days in between heat cycles...will she come in heat for the buck?

Just not sure how to get her bred. If it was to leave her for 30 days with a buck...I don't know if I can do that. In that case I would have to lease a buck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No Boer goats breed year round. I feel mine have stronger heats this time of year but they can breed all year round. I actually prefer to breed the beginning of August so I can have January kids. Boers do have the normal 18-21 day heat cycles so I would try to get her there a few days before her cycle and keep her there till after her next one should be so you have 2 chances for her to get bred.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So every 18-21 days for the whole year?

That is good to know. I would want January kids too...but can't relive the past.
I have does kidding Feb, March, and April. So I will probably breed her in December to get May kids.
As this is my first year and also it might take me a month to find a buck anyway.

So I could take her to a buck a few days before her heat and leave her there for like 25 days. Then if she don't come back in heat she's bred. Makes sence.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes they breed year round. We breed for January kids for 2 reasons:A) Perfect age for 4-H and B) because I think winter kids grow better then summer kids. In the winter you don't have the worms that summer has so the kids have longer to grow before the can catch most bugs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am guessing they have normal heats every 20ish days from Sept to Jan.
Then any other time they can be bred once around a buck for a few days (to come into heat). Am I correct?Every 18 to 21 days

In breeding season can I do driveway breeding, like with dairy goats? Yes, but it has to be done on the right day...and done every day til she goes out..

Can I take the doe to a buck for a month or so (or however long as needed until the breeder thinks she took) regardless of heat cycles? Or if she was will a buck 10 days in between heat cycles...will she come in heat for the buck?I would leave them with a buck at minimum of 2 to 3 cycles ...18 to 21 days later I watch if they don't come into heat then they should be preggo...I wait til the 23rd day to insure I have waited long enough to test them....If any come back into heat then I leave them with the buck and check them the next cycle of 18 to 21 days later....normally most of my Does take the 1st go around...but there are a few that take on the 2nd round which is normal....... If however they still don't take I try 1 more time or just leave her with the buck but if you can't do that then you can try some other time...

Just not sure how to get her bred. If it was to leave her for 30 days with a buck...I don't know if I can do that. In that case I would have to lease a buck.If you can't leave the Doe there for at least the second cycle then you are going to have to write down when she is in season and take her back to the buck and leave her there until she goes out....then count 18 to 21 days take her back all those days until at least the 23rd day to be totally sure that she don't come in....

with my boers in the past... I have bred anywhere from July to Jan I do prefer the spring babies ...lush grasses are growing and it gives them a good start..... :wink: 



> No Boer goats breed year round.





> Yes they breed year round.


LOL Roger ...is the answer no they don't breed all year around or yes they do...HeHe :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

it was "No....boer goats breed year round" No to the part asking if they were seasonal breeders. Sorry I am sure that was confusing. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe... :laugh: ...thank you Roger for clearing that up.. :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## George1 (Feb 27, 2017)

can you breed a doe if sje has kids on her


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It depends. You don't want them to kid more than once a year, and she has to be dried up at least 1-2 months before kidding, so the kids would have to be weaned by then.


----------

